# Maine Froggers



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi guys,

I am getting back into the hobby and was wondering if there were any local froggers nearby?

Is Bill Finley still in the hobby? If so, could some one message me his email address?
Also, what about Brad & Marta (Dendrobati)? There website isn't working so Im guessing they are no longer in business?

How about the New England Frog Group- my goggle searches don't look promising for this group either...

Cheers,
-Jeremiah
Camden, Maine


----------



## Basketbreaker (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm in Wells. I got R. variabilis and R. imitator 'varadero'

Mike


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice to meet another Mainer in the hobby!

Are there anymore that you know of?


----------



## Itsadeepbluesea (Jun 6, 2020)

Any other Mainers still hanging around?


----------



## Basketbreaker (Sep 30, 2005)

Itsadeepbluesea said:


> Any other Mainers still hanging around?


Im still here. Live in Buxton now though.


----------



## Itsadeepbluesea (Jun 6, 2020)

Nice I'm up just outside of Lewiston/Auburn


----------

